

Show HN: Interactive DOS prompt in an HTML5 canvas - sutora
https://github.com/toolsley/dostoy

======
Renaud
This could actually be very useful!

I have some old DOS-based stock-taking software that has been working for
years but needs to be ported to the web to remove the hassle of maintaining
and updating it across old and new machines.

Porting it to something like this instead of reworking the interface
completely could help speed up the process and users wouldn't be disturbed by
the switch.

Sounds silly, but sometimes these old, primitive interfaces are all you need.

EDIT: anyone knows of other libraries that simulate terminals?

~~~
pdq
I'd look for a Javascript port of DOSBox.

A bit of googling brings up Emscripten DOSBox:
[https://github.com/dreamlayers/em-dosbox/](https://github.com/dreamlayers/em-
dosbox/)

And JsDOSBox:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/jsdosbox/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/jsdosbox/)

------
malandrew
Related for the *nix folks: tty.js

[https://github.com/chjj/tty.js](https://github.com/chjj/tty.js)

------
ninov
I don't really get why you need to render this on a canvas. It's text only,
you should be able to render this in pure HTML with some CSS.

~~~
teh_klev
It's called hacking, scratching an itch to see what you can do using a
different approach. Remember, this site is called "Hacker News".

------
phonebloks
Try 'format' ;-)

